# Casual Game fuer Zwischendurch mit survival modus



## nighdeck (10. März 2016)

Hi !

Wir sind eine kleine Gruppe von Entwicklern und haben ein kleines Spiel fuer Zwischendurch gebaut.
Es folgt dem klassischen Prinzip: schnell zu erlernen aber das Spiel zu meistern dauert.

Das spiel richtet sich zwar der Natur nach an Casual-Spieler (das Prinzip ist an sich simpel und nach 2 Minuten begriffen), 
wir haben aber mittlerweile auch schon einige Hardcore-User die deutlich laenger zocken 

Darum haben wir eine wöchentliche Bestenliste und je öfter man spielt, desto höher steigt der eigene Spiellevel http://www.spieleforum.de/images/smilies/vb2/smile.gif
Es gibt als Bonus sogar einen Survivalmodus bei dem Fehler bestraft werden, der ist aber nur fuer die hartgesottenen zu empfehlen 

Falls ihr neugierig geworden seid schaut es euch doch mal an:

https://www.molecool.io/de

ueber feedback freuen wir uns !


----------

